# Nervous Rescue



## HarlowsMom (Feb 5, 2011)

I just brought my rescue home on sunday (jan 30th). She's a boxer/staffordshire terrier mix. She's very lethargic. She hardly eats or drinks unless I sit at her bowl with her, then she'll eat a bit and at any noise jump up and look around. She walks well on a leash, and loves to go on walks... but she won't do her business without a walk. I've been taking her twice a day on a sevral block walk... but at 9 am and 6 pm. I try and take her to see if she has to potty before bed, but she won't go without a long walk. She's shivering a lot... it is VERY cold out right now, but the house is a comfortable temp. Tonight she followed me in the bed room when i grabbed something, but didnt want to come back out and sit with us. When she finally did come out of the bed room, she sat in the front room not wanting to come in the living room. 
Is this all just normal anxiety? 
The only things I know about her background are that she's 2 years old, she's house trained so she must have had a home and by her demeanor she was probally abused then she was on the streets from 1-3 months. Taken in by Metroplex mutts, lived with a foster dad where she was left alone most of the day but walked twice a day.
I know its been less than a week, I just wondered if anybody had some insight!


----------



## BmoreBruno (Jan 19, 2011)

I just made a post today in the general dog forum called "Rejected from obedience training class!" about some issues I have been having with my shy rescue. Some good resources that a trainer gave me were "Help For Your Fearful Dog" by Nicole Wilde and the website http://fearfuldogs.com/. 

Also, have you brought her to the vet yet? When I got my dog from a rescue I didn't know that he had kennel cough, worms and some parasite called giardia. Once he was well, he started to be less lethargic and more interested in exploring, though he's definitely still shy and it sounds like your little guy will be too. 

Good luck!


----------



## Chipsmom (Mar 3, 2011)

HarlowsMom said:


> I just brought my rescue home on sunday (jan 30th). She's a boxer/staffordshire terrier mix. She's very lethargic. She hardly eats or drinks unless I sit at her bowl with her, then she'll eat a bit and at any noise jump up and look around. She walks well on a leash, and loves to go on walks... but she won't do her business without a walk. I've been taking her twice a day on a sevral block walk... but at 9 am and 6 pm. I try and take her to see if she has to potty before bed, but she won't go without a long walk. She's shivering a lot... it is VERY cold out right now, but the house is a comfortable temp. Tonight she followed me in the bed room when i grabbed something, but didnt want to come back out and sit with us. When she finally did come out of the bed room, she sat in the front room not wanting to come in the living room.
> Is this all just normal anxiety?
> The only things I know about her background are that she's 2 years old, she's house trained so she must have had a home and by her demeanor she was probally abused then she was on the streets from 1-3 months. Taken in by Metroplex mutts, lived with a foster dad where she was left alone most of the day but walked twice a day.
> I know its been less than a week, I just wondered if anybody had some insight!


When I first fostered my rescue dog, she seemed a bit lethargic. I thought she was a bit depressed. It took about a month for her to come around to a happier temperament. It took about 6 months for us to bond. She's been here a year now, and is very comfortable in my house and is quite attached to me. Give the dog some time to adjust. Give love and attention. Maybe try to teach the dog a simple behavior or trick to speed up the bonding process. 

Just suggestions....
Good luck!


----------



## mongrelmomma (Mar 18, 2011)

This is normal. It happened with every single one of my rescue dogs with the exception of the last two. They were starving constantly and didn't want to stop eating, lol!

Lethargy and lack of appetite is very normal for the first week or so in a new home. Keep in mind she was first abused, which was extremely traumatic and probably affected her view of humans, then left to fend for herself without a clue as to how to do it, then finally taken into a home. Keep in mind dogs don't know if the place their in is a foster home or not. She got used to the schedule and then was suddenly moved to your place. She has no reason to trust you...it's something that must be built. Give her a lot of TLC and spend as much time with her as possible. I'd refrain from walks and socializing for now. Let her settle, realize you're her human, and then show her every aspect of what it's like to have a normal life.

I also agree with Chipsmom. Training is THE number one way to cement a bond. Don't do anything to complicated or anything requiring a lot of correction for now, but teach simple things like sit and down. Remember to shower her with praise and cookies when she does this. She'll want to do it all the time for you! 

Good luck!


----------



## Jennifer.Estep (Mar 18, 2011)

I rescued a pit bull a few years ago. She was tragically abused and near death when I got her. What you're describing is very familiar to me as her actions resembled those of your rescue dog. Give her time, she probably just needs to adjust. However, if she stops eating or begins to exhibit signs of illness such as diarrhea take her to the vet to get checked out.


----------

